# Anyone else's puppy knead a lot?



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

First time attempting to post a vid through photobucket...

Sidney kneads himself to sleep quite often... Especially with his Stewie from Family Guy teddy. I thought it was so cute I would share. Does anyone else's 'poo do this a lot? 

Sidney gets a bit distracted at the end of the clip by a neighbour who had the cheek to walk past his house!!!


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

P.S. I just realised you can't see him kneading very clearly but he is pushing his paws one after the other quite fast into Stewie's head!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What a pet.. Is he suckling? Like a kitty does.. How sweet.. He's doing what he did to his mummy to get his milk.

My two suckle their own tongues in their sleep. Never saw them kneading.. My cat yes but not Lola or Nina..


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Maybe he thinks he's a pussy cat? How sweet.. He's doing what he did to his mummy to get his milk.


It is adorable, but he does it quite a lot that I worry he's missing his doggy mum or something!? Gwen Bailey says that kneaders are like human thumb suckers...so maybe it's just one of his many cute traits!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Definitely a cute trait.. Does he drool when he kneads? My cat drools!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

SidneyM said:


> It is adorable, but he does it quite a lot that I worry he's missing his doggy mum or something!? Gwen Bailey says that kneaders are like human thumb suckers...so maybe it's just one of his many cute traits!


Yes I guess thats right as the pups kneed their mums to get the milk, no Dudley doesn't do that, but it is very cute.


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Definitely a cute trait.. Does he drool when he kneads? My cat drools!


I'm not sure he actively drools but the teddy does get quite damp from being in his mouth, so maybe he is drooling!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

So adorable.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love the video that was so cute Molly doesn't do this but it is adorable!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Really cute.
Boycie makes little mewing noises as he goes to sleep.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake has always and still does this. He has a puppy and a moose that he sucks on to fall asleep. He brings it to bed at night and back downstairs in the morning for naps. 
They are both getting quite nasty. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

So cute.. Lola always did this with her bunny (brought it everywhere with her) but recently she has stopped. Made me a little sad, but I guess she has Nina!


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Jake has always and still does this. He has a puppy and a moose that he sucks on to fall asleep. He brings it to bed at night and back downstairs in the morning for naps.
> They are both getting quite nasty.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Oh I love that Jake does it too! It's so cute! I hope Sid doesn't ever stop!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

SidneyM said:


> Oh I love that Jake does it too! It's so cute! I hope Sid doesn't ever stop!


I don't think Jake will ever out grow it. I think it's from leaving his mom at four weeks. It is so cute but sometimes it makes me sad. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I don't think Jake will ever out grow it. I think it's from leaving his mom at four weeks. It is so cute but sometimes it makes me sad.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Me too, but as long as we are there to reassure them and give them cuddles, I'm sure they'll be happy! X


----------

